# White and teal dragon partial fursuit for sale!



## Niiku (Oct 19, 2008)

Er, first time posting like this on the forums, so forgive me if things like this don't belong here. BUT I figured it was worth a shot to spread the word.

I've got this suit up for auction at the moment: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1638969/

And here's the auction link (it's in the desc, but some people don't like clicking around I guess) : http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/item.pl?item=232347918

Just thought you guys would be interested to see it/comment/maybe buy? XD Whatever, just hope you enjoy. :3


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 20, 2008)

i have seen it its lovely... i dont have the money at this time... i was  wondering if and when i was to come in to  cash  could you make on like that in different colors


----------



## Niiku (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, I would be happy to. ^_^ Feel free to send me an email at DasPony@hotmail.com whenever you are up to commissioning me and we can work out all the details!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 21, 2008)

Do you make fullsuits? How much do they normally cost?
Please email me at wolfwoman145@yahoo.com


----------



## Niiku (Oct 21, 2008)

No, I do not take commissions for fullsuits. I haven't gotten the technique down to a point to where I'd feel comfortable having people pay for them.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 21, 2008)

Niiku said:


> No, I do not take commissions for fullsuits. I haven't gotten the technique down to a point to where I'd feel comfortable having people pay for them.



Oh ok thanks for your answer!


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 21, 2008)

That looks awesome :x

Sadly Dragon's aren't my fursona of choice, nor do I have cash ATM 

But Good Luck on the Auction!


----------

